# Sometimes you just get LUCKY!



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

On September 18 there was no Cars and Coffee due to a Mazda event going on in the Cars and Coffee lot. I still needed to get my weekly car show fix, therefore, I decided to attend Supercar Sunday in Woodland Hills the very next day.

For some reason though, there where very few cars there. So, I just strolled around for a few minutes and decided to just leave. But instead of heading home I decided to drive Mulholland Canyon. The drive through the twisties was fun as usual and relatively uneventful. Last, time I took that drive though I managed to cook my brakes. In order to prevent that this time I decided to take a break at one of the viewing spots. Right past the famous Rock Store.

I was just chilling there for a while in the shade since it was warm and my car doesn't even have A/C, when I first spotted a yellow 458 Italia. It too was driving the canyons and had managed to not spontaneously combust as much of its brethren has. Seeing and hearing a Ferrari run through the canyons would just about make any automotive enthusiasts weekend.



But, then it got better!

A Porsche 356 pulled up, followed by a REAL 289 Cobra, followed by a Carrera RS, followed by a 356 Speedster and another 356. Then a 300SL Roadster pulled up, followed by another Carrera RS and a 365 GTB/4.

If you don't call seeing and hearing these cars go through the canyons getting lucky, well then I don't know what IS!










I hope you guys enjoyed my little story.

As always you can view the full gallery over at CNCpics.com

Thanks,

-Leo


----------

